# Cedar Shakes



## Jerry Stanford (May 2, 2015)

&nbsp; Can anyone give me a website on hanging cedar shakes on a house gable. In my 24 years in construction, I have never worked with shakes. Yea, I know crazy, but never got the opportunity to work with them. Help please, and thank you in advance! Have a great weekend!<br><br>SFC Retired<br>Jerry S.<br>


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Should be able to find many on youtube.


----------



## Kestrel Construction (May 6, 2015)

Hello,

The cedar bureau publishes a roof manual for shingles and shakes.
Many of the same principles apply to siding, but as always check with the manufacturer for the latest specs

http://www.cedarbureau.org/manuals/imperial/2015/RFI/RoofManual-0407-i.pdf


Chris
www.kestrelconstructioncompany.com


----------



## paultucker (May 12, 2015)

*cedar shake*

Here is demo video and article with graphics. Hope this would help you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpPBNEbfpsc 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4464325_install-cedar-shake-siding.html


----------

